# Otos spawned!



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I got these Otos about a week ago from Tabatha. I think there are 6 of them.

They are in a 15g, eco-complete substrate, 1 largish clump of java fern. Lighting by a full-spectrum T-12 (I think) light.
Tank temp: 81F (I think )
Filtration/flow: Eheim 2215, Aquaclear 30 (I know it's lots of flow, but it's the tank I have set up for a trio of Queen Arabesque plecs).

Anyways, I was trying to look at the queen arabesques tonight when I thought I saw more damned nerite eggs on the glass, but then I realized I had never ever had nerites in there. And then it dawned on me that they were oto eggs. They're all over the tank, in corners, behind things, and a lot on the underside of the java fern leaves, so I'm going to have to put covers over the filter intakes now. We'll see how they do.

A few look infertile, but a few definitely look fertile, so I'll have to see how long it takes for them to hatch.



















Now if only I could get the queen arabesques to spawn...


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

An excellent find!  Congratulations. It just shows that anything is possible.
Ottos are one of my favourite fish. Zucchini and algae wafers for everyone; it is time to celebrate.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Congrats its so exciting when you find the unsuspecting Pat


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice work. maybe all of that flow induced them to spawn.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

YAY! Congratulations!!! Those girls were ready to burst, I'm glad they spawned for you.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I've had mine lay eggs a few times, but never seen any fry. Mine are in a community tank however, and I never expected to see any.

If you can raise some, that would be pretty interesting 

I bet they are pretty cute fry!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

They should get a pretty good chance at survival, as they're pretty much in a species tank, save for the 3 larger hypancistrus in there, but I doubt they'd go after oto fry. We'll have to se if I do get any fry, or even if the eggs hatch...
will keep you guys updated


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi, i am new here. How are the eggs going? otos egg on glass are little strange to me, they always careful choose spawn site lay egg under leaves.
Hope you keep update.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I thought so too, but the only locations on the glass they spawned are behind things (heater, powerhead, eheim intake).

The eggs all disappeared, and I can only assume that they are dead. Either that, or I will see little ones when I move the tank soon. Probably all gone, but we'll see.

The females are all fat again, so I think a big cool water change is in order soon, and we'll see how that goes.


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

I assume you did cove filter intake with thin foam filter. The fry usually hatch within 2 day. The real promble is food. My otos eggs all hatched but lots dead in few days.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

jamesren said:


> I assume you did cove filter intake with thin foam filter. The fry usually hatch within 2 day. The real promble is food. My otos eggs all hatched but lots dead in few days.


Have you tried feeding them microworms?


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

No, Adult eat soft algae or algae wafers or other food. But the fry only accept soft algae. they are so tiny in a big 20 gal. tank. they can't find enough food for themself, so most of them dead. some lucky guys eat sufficent algae from glass and leaves got survived.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

No, I have no idea if they even hatched. Really, the tank was just holding them till I get a tank sorted out and re planted. I have no idea if they survived, but probably not. But yes, the filter inlets were all covered


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

I just wish I could keep mine alive. So far I've gone through 11 of em and all but 1 died. 

I really love those guys too.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I've heard that these guys are notorius for dying en masse when imported. I have never gotten any that are new to the shop. The ones alive in my tank from before were at BA for quite some time, and these were from Tabatha, so all healthy. 

They certainly are entertaining to watch in planted tanks


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

I bought 30. First 10 died in one year. Second 10 in 2 week. The third 10 spawned only 4 left. Keep try you will get you luck.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> I've heard that these guys are notorius for dying en masse when imported. I have never gotten any that are new to the shop. The ones alive in my tank from before were at BA for quite some time, and these were from Tabatha, so all healthy.
> 
> They certainly are entertaining to watch in planted tanks


Hm, maybe Tabatha will sell me a few, hint hint hint...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

So, I just checked in the L260 tank, and while looking around, just making sure everything seems ok, I spotted an egg! An oto egg 

I was happy, as they had spawned again.

But then something drew my eye to the back corner of the tank while looking for more eggs: a tiny tiny little tail!!!

Yes, they hatched  I however will do nothing to intervene (try to save them) as it will probably kill it. Instead, life will go on, and hopefully they get enough to eat to grow up.

Now to get the other plecos in there to spawn and hatch eggs....


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

That's too bad if they do not survive. Why would they die if you try to save them?

I'd like to have few more ottos to keep them in group in all tanks. If you could raise them, I'd like to buy them


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

That is very encouraging news that they will hatch out without us having to change our tap water parameters.  Congrats.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Thanks!

I think most plecs are reported to breed/hatch in normal tap water, but it gets easier with softer water.

I'll keep an eye out for them, but there will be no special treatment for these little guys. They're on their own!


----------

